
A report providing trends and insights into developer activity on GitHub - Zoe01
https://github.blog/2020-05-06-octoverse-spotlight-an-analysis-of-developer-productivity-work-cadence-and-collaboration-in-the-early-days-of-covid-19/
======
jka
Wow, the increase in contributions to Jitsi (under theme 3) is pretty
remarkable :)

As an experience in scaling organizational capacity to accept open source
contributions, it'd be great to hear from the Jitsi team about how they've
handled the influx.

